# My $600 MAC CCO I can't believe they had this haul!!!!!! w.Pics



## M.A.C.tastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Here ya go....Went to the Hagerstown Outlets in MD, I feel so lucky to have found this stuff, not sure what collection they are all from so feel free to inform me. Also, I found this Black Creme Liner in an Eyeshadow pot, I have never heard of this before....hopefully some of this is "rare", but I know some are very recent as well.....






Still in bag at Outlets





In the box at home





Plain Pic







Thanks so much guys, I am soooooooo excited, Please tell me it was worth it!! XOXO,


----------



## revaannxx3 (Jul 2, 2007)

wow, im so jealous i love it all


----------



## SELFstyled (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice one!


----------



## goink (Jul 2, 2007)

ooh. I like that Tiger Lily/Bloomsberry blush. Dollymix in CCO?
I'm jealous.


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 2, 2007)

omg it was SOOOO worth it! great haul!


----------



## astronaut (Jul 2, 2007)

Ohhhhh my freaking god!!!


----------



## Suzyn (Jul 2, 2007)

Im loving it.  So well worth it!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 2, 2007)

Great haul.  The Black Creme Liner was a product that was d/c a while ago.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow!! I'm so gonna have to go to the CCO near me when I get back from TN!! Hopefully they have half as much stuff as what you got!! Can we say jealous?!? lol  =D


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 2, 2007)

WOW!!  Awesome haul!  I thought there was a $300 limit at the CCOs though?


----------



## Robin (Jul 2, 2007)

WOW!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been wanting to go to a CCO, and now I want to go even more!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Jul 2, 2007)

lucky I had my mom there, I actually had no idea about the limit when I went, I started filling up those little baskets and the lady says to me, "you know there is a $300 limit, right?" and I was like uh no, it sucks I can't use my pro card lol.  Anyway, she rang the trans up to $300, my mom gave her the cc, then rang up another trans $300, diff cc, etc.  It took about 3 trans on 3 diff cc for me to get it all, plus my mom got some stuff which was the 3rd trans.  So, in closing, as long as you have diff credit cards, you can finagle the "rules".  I was NOT leaving until I had everything I wanted lol.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 2, 2007)

WHAT IS CCO?....nice haul


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Cosmetics Company Outlet.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow ::fans self:: That is one hot haul!


----------



## Summer (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Great haul.  The Black Creme Liner was a product that was d/c a while ago._

 
yeah, that was quite a few years ago.  Nice find!!!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 2, 2007)

wow they have a nice selection there.  i wanted to get shell pearl and lovely lily p/g.  and they have flashtrack and femme noir, cool!


----------



## breathless (Jul 2, 2007)

*passes out*


----------



## Jill35 (Jul 2, 2007)

Lucky you! great finds


----------



## mommymac (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm guessing there's no such luxury as a CCO in Texas


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes, there are. You need to check out the CCO Location thread.

That is one mega-ass haul!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Jul 2, 2007)

would anyone mind telling me which collections the following are from....overgrown e/s, leisuretime e/s, relaxing e/s, lightshade e/s, full flame e/s, spring up e/s.  thanks guys!


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 2, 2007)

GREAT HAUL! i hope to be that lucky when i go to my nearest CCO. i love that little bag and all of your shadows!


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jul 2, 2007)

*faints* *trembles like a fiend from MAC CCO withdrawals* it's all soooo pretty!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy you many purchases!!


----------



## lipshock (Jul 2, 2007)

Hagerstown Outlet CCO is the greatest.  They always have a great selection of products!


----------



## makeupgal (Jul 2, 2007)

Fantastic haul!  BTW, the creme liners came in a lot of dif colors.  I have black, brown, dk. green and I have some Pro ones like silver and purple and dark blue.  I got 'em all, but those babies are like, dried up looking.  They still work though.


----------



## KittyLuv (Jul 2, 2007)

I am so jealous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## aziajs (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_would anyone mind telling me which collections the following are from....overgrown e/s, leisuretime e/s, relaxing e/s, lightshade e/s, full flame e/s, spring up e/s.  thanks guys!_

 
Let's see, off the top of my head

Overgrown - Culturebloom
Leisuretime - Belle Azure
Relaxing - Sundressing
Lightshade - not sure, perhaps Technacolor
Full Flame - Technacolor
Spring Up - Culturebloom

Damn, I'm good.  LOL


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Let's see, off the top of my head

Overgrown - Culturebloom
Leisuretime - Belle Azure
Relaxing - Sundressing
Lightshade - not sure, perhaps Technacolor
Full Flame - Technacolor
Spring Up - Culturebloom

Damn, I'm good. LOL_

 
Yes, you are.....thanks!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 3, 2007)

Awesome!!! My aunt always offers to take me to the Hagerstown outlets, it's probably 2 hours at most from where I live. Looks like there's definitely more of a selection at that CCO than the one I've frequented at the Leesburg Premium Outlets.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 3, 2007)

amazing haul!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Awesome!!! My aunt always offers to take me to the Hagerstown outlets, it's probably 2 hours at most from where I live. Looks like there's definitely more of a selection at that CCO than the one I've frequented at the Leesburg Premium Outlets._

 
GO!!!!!!!!!!!  Right now GO.  lol.  seriously, besides the amazing mac, they have wilsons leather (bought 2 leather jackets the same day retail $400 and $350 for under $100 since they now are having a 75% off sale), an amazing kitchen store, nike, bath and body works, etc etc.  if u do go please tell me how u like it.


----------



## missli422 (Jul 5, 2007)

GREAT HAUL....i usually go to the one in vacaville ca and they never have e/s....im so jealous!!


----------



## applefrite (Jul 5, 2007)

Very Big Haul !!!!


----------



## clathrop (Jul 8, 2007)

I love the Hagerstown outlets!  I live closer to the Leesburg ones, but I pass Hagerstown often when I am going to visit my parents and I stop everytime to look in Coach and the CCO because you never know what you are going to find.  Today I bought the Diana 150sh pink powder brush and a backup for my favorite l/g soft edge from the patternmaker collection.  I was so excited to find them both!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 18, 2007)

Hagerstown CCO is cool.  I loved the e/s and l/g varieties.  I wished they had more pigments!!!  Super great haul... Enjoy your Leisuretime.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommymac* 

 
_I'm guessing there's no such luxury as a CCO in Texas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There is one in San Marcos. they definitely need one in Houston !!!!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 19, 2007)

You are so lucky that you have CCOs.  We don't have them here.  Awesome haul.  Have fun playing with your new toys.


----------



## spartan_shades (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow! You are so lucky! i wish there were CCOs in Canada.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow, great stuff... enjoy it all


----------



## missababe (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow...just...wow

I really need to hit up the CCO a couple hrs away from me someday...


----------



## te.amo.mac (Jul 22, 2007)

i think your best scores are the leisuretime and bella azure which are both from bella azure collection that had that pretty bronze case. Those actually go for a pretty penny on ebay. The other e/s are from fairly recent color collections and way to fanagle the $300 limit, and you should look up top in the color stories to figure out where the other colors come from.


----------



## te.amo.mac (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_There is one in San Marcos. they definitely need one in Houston !!!!_

 



And another i believe outside of Dallas, which also has a pro store. 

Going to TN in a few weeks and i NEED to convince my brother that we have to stop at the CCO at opry mills (its on the way to the house anyways *pouts* big brother says *ok lil sis ill take you* *hugs for everyone*

Sry i just had to add that.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 22, 2007)

I thought the limit was $300 as well.  But you got some GREAT finds!  I wish my CCO had that good of stuff!


----------



## PeaceLoveVogue (Jul 23, 2007)

HOLY MOLY!!! haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's an incredible haul, especially for a CCO!! 

have fun!


----------



## Astroglidealyss (Aug 16, 2007)

I GO THERE ALL THE TIME!

Did you know that they dont even put all of their mac stuff out, if you go in and ask them to bring out what they have in the back they have tooonnnns more stuff! That is such a great place haha.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 16, 2007)

LOVE your haul. I'm sooo freaken jealous!!


----------



## jakluk4 (Aug 16, 2007)

*thud*  FANFREAKINGTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 16, 2007)

so jealous! when i go to my CCO next weekend they better have this banging ass stuff too!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 16, 2007)

One of the best hauls I have ever seen!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 16, 2007)

Fantastic haul!! I'm so jealous.


----------



## MisaMayah (Aug 18, 2007)

That is one hell of a fabulous haul girl!! =) Do you know what collection your Tailormade warm lips palette was from? Was that from Pattermaker?


----------



## emmieloulovely (Aug 19, 2007)

Holy Moly!  Amazing!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 21, 2007)

wow your lucky... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how much is it for an eyeshadow at a CCO?


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow! I'm definitely going to have to check out Hagerstown! You are going to have so much fun with it all!


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 22, 2007)

They don't have that much stuff at the CCOs closest to me. I've been to two in the past month and not so much luck.


----------



## almmaaa (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm new here can anyone tell me what CCO means??? Thanks


----------



## almmaaa (Aug 22, 2007)

Can anyone please share the link to the cco mac outlets?
Thanks


----------

